# Last gen 2.0 TDI/Gen 1 CTD emissions



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

as in tailpipe readings?


----------



## pavulon (Aug 23, 2016)

correct.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

The on road test that discovered the VW cheat tested 3 cars. 2 VWs and a BMW X5 Diesel. The BMW passed. I'm not aware of on road testing for CTD, but you can be pretty sure that it's dyno test would be it's on road like the BMW. The dyno test was used to achieve EPA certification.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Emissions are complicated, but it does somewhere around 0.03 to 0.04 g NOx / km when driving at pretty much any speed really.

I dont know what the hard number limit is, they aren't measured in g NOx /km, but that is under it.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

The EPA will perform a road test on our Cruzes at some point if they haven't already as part of the diesels retests. I doubt they will ever release the numbers. We will only hear about it if the car fails.


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

CruzeDan said:


> The EPA will perform a road test on our Cruzes at some point if they haven't already as part of the diesels retests. I doubt they will ever release the numbers. We will only hear about it if the car fails.



Testing is ongoing all the time. Last year,I gave up a newer car for a month for a loaner and compensation for EPA testing. They came, flatbedded the vehicle and one month later I got it back with less than 1000 more miles on it, cleaned and in perfect condition. It was a positive experience.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I know several months ago some people filed a bandwagon lawsuit against Chevy for diesel Cruze emissions. Nothing more was ever heard about it.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

diesel said:


> I know several months ago some people filed a bandwagon lawsuit against Chevy for diesel Cruze emissions. Nothing more was ever heard about it.


Correct, because it was all a money-grab - there wasn't any actual evidence.


----------

